# 4H RABBIT DEMONSTRATION



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Dec 9, 2010)

I chose my rabbit demonstration for 4H tonight. I will be doing rabbit diseases. We have to do an illistrated talk and make it creative.

What would be some good things to talk about?

any ideas to make it creative?

Crystal


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Dec 9, 2010)

:anyone::help


----------



## Nela (Dec 9, 2010)

Are you concentrating on one disease or many? How about myxi? I think that could be easy to work with? You can show how farmers were getting annoyed etc. Mosquitos... How it is years after... You could maybe do a one person play of sorts. Or maybe get someone to help play it out? Lol. It could be funny 

I know nothing about 4H so I have no idea what you guys usually do


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm doing many. one of my rabbit showing buddies suggested using my rabbit and doinga showmanship examination and explaining about the diseases as I examine so they could see hands on where to look and also have pics and discriptions of what the disease looks like the symptoms, prevention, treatment, management, etc.

what do you guys think?

Crystal


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Dec 9, 2010)

if you can use Powerpoint......nothing is better. Having a live rabbit would also help.

and I'd do the most common diseases. Sore Hocks, slobbers, wry neck, hair blockage, mastasis, exc


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Dec 9, 2010)

UGH I wish but my 4H leader got sick of everyone doing power points I may do it just for pics though.

Crystal


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 6, 2011)

2 summers ago I had a big outbreak of ringworm in my barn. I didn't have a whole lot of answers for how to treat it and I needed it gone FAST. I toughed it out for many months, and I had a couple cases return the following year. 

Also, I used to rescue rabbits, until a couple I brought home inflicted a lot of my best rabbits with vent disease. That'd be a good one too.


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks. wow i never thought about ring worm. I know Iodine is what we use for cattle. I wonder if its the same for rabbits.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 6, 2011)

yes an iodine based scrub works well. I've used pure iodine topically also, but it tends to burn and irritate the skin in addition. So I would use that every 2 days or so and use fung-a-way in between.

I also didn't learn until late that one of hte best killers of fungus...is sunlight! Here I was keeping my horses inside so they didn't afflict the clean horses out int he pasture. Wheareas if I had originally given them more time outside, I may have gotten over this a LOT quicker. 

And seeing as rabbit were kept in the barn in indirect sunlight, the wasn't helping either. 

It wouldn't be so bad to have just one horse or just one rabbit with fungus....but 2 horses and 20+ rabbits and lord knows what else? That was a disaster. 
And fungus can hibernate for 6+ months too and pop up again next year. 

And it's contagious to people too! yeesh. I was so worried I'd get ringworm just from trying to take care of my animals.


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Jan 7, 2011)

I know. I got ring worm from taking care of an animal before. not fun. I know it can take forever to get rid of it and the 6+ months can suck. The best thing I can say for that is clean the cage everyday and once a week do a blach water solution. That is how I got on of my babies over snuffles along with an injection of penicilin that I will not use again as one of my bucks got sick after using it, I almost lost him. He's doing better now Thank god, he's spoiled and living inside, pedialyte is a lifesaver. I never knew that aboutsunlight.

Thanks

Crystal


----------

